# Message from Steff



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 14, 2014)

Steff has asked me to let everyone know she wont be on line for a little while as she has had news that her Dad has had a stroke and she is travelling up North to be with him.

Sending you and your Dad my best wishes Steff.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 14, 2014)

Tell her my thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2014)

So sorry to hear this  All my best wishes to you and your Dad Steff {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## KateR (Feb 14, 2014)

Thinkingof you and your family Steff. (HUGS)


----------



## Pete H (Feb 14, 2014)

Our thoughts are with her and her family.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 14, 2014)

Thinking of you Steff.  {{{hugs}}} xx


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope your dad makes a good recovery.  Thinking of you and your family.  X


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 14, 2014)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Steff x


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 15, 2014)

Keeping you and your dad in my thoughts and prayers steff xxx


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope your dad recovers well and will be thinking of you. Bev


----------



## FM001 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thinking of you all Steff.


----------



## ypauly (Feb 15, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your father Steff.


----------



## AJLang (Feb 15, 2014)

Sending you and your dad my best wishes Steff


----------



## Cleo (Feb 15, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family steff.  X


----------



## pav (Feb 15, 2014)

Thinking of you and your family Steff and all goes well.


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 15, 2014)

Steff, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Steff (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you sue for leaving message for me.

Update is... Dad has had 2 settled nights and is comfortable, he is some what confused to be expected, but he had phscio this morning and has regained some feeling in his left side. . I've bought myself an open return which gives me 1 month if I need it. They may be a chance he has to go to bishop Auckland which is the nearest stroke specialists unit but not certain of that as yet.

Thanks for all the lovely messages guys, much appreciated truly is x..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2014)

Steff said:


> Thank you sue for leaving message for me.
> 
> Update is... Dad has had 2 settled nights and is comfortable, he is some what confused to be expected, but he had phscio this morning and has regained some feeling in his left side. . I've bought myself an open return which gives me 1 month if I need it. They may be a chance he has to go to bishop Auckland which is the nearest stroke specialists unit but not certain of that as yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely messages guys, much appreciated truly is x..



Hoping all goes well Steff, take care my friend  Wishing your Dad a full and swift recovery.


----------



## Pete H (Feb 15, 2014)

Hope your dad has a speedy recovery, also look after yourself Steff.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope your Dad makes a full recovery, Steff.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hope your dad makes the best possible recovery Steff, take care of you too x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 16, 2014)

Steff said:


> Thank you sue for leaving message for me.
> 
> Update is... Dad has had 2 settled nights and is comfortable, he is some what confused to be expected, but he had phscio this morning and has regained some feeling in his left side. . I've bought myself an open return which gives me 1 month if I need it. They may be a chance he has to go to bishop Auckland which is the nearest stroke specialists unit but not certain of that as yet.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely messages guys, much appreciated truly is x..



Hi Steff, hope your Dad is still making sure but steady progress  Please look after yourself as well.
Suexx


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey Steff, this sounds very promising. A relative was there after her stroke, some time ago now, they were very good, I'm sure they'll take great care of your dad.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 16, 2014)

Good to hear your Dad has started physiotherapy, Steff. 
It will be a long road, but exercises will play a vert important part of his recovery - some need a physio, but others he'll be able to do himself and some will need a relative or friend to help.


----------



## Casper (Feb 17, 2014)

Steff, hi, my mum had a stroke 4 weeks ago, off to Wansbeck, but home after one night, so far so good. Only her speech is a bit affected, otherwise physically very fit. Best wishes to you and your dad x


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2014)

Morning guys thanks again for all your messages, well so far a great improvement with regards to my dads movement, he can lift his leg right up now the grip in his hand is still limited but the phscio has taught him how to keep trying to move it, this blockage in his neck is the next thing they want to concentrate on, its 80 per cent blocked so they think operating on it will be the obvious next step, the consultant is seeing dad today so we will know more then, he's having plenty visitors in so that's keeping the boredom from setting in and he's managhed to grow a wee moustache lol which was a great source of laughter. With regards to how long he's guna be in hospital they nurses say its all about time and pacience.


----------



## pav (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad to see that he's improving Steff, hope all goes well for you and your family.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 17, 2014)

Seeing this late but sorry to hear this.......

Its good hes making good progress and his spirits are up........

hopefully the operation will sort it all out......


----------



## Bloden (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad to hear your dad's ok. Don't forget to look after yourself.


----------



## newbs (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you and your Dad, hope that your Dad continues to improve day by day.


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys, dads getting operated on on thursday, can't remember if I said already dnt think I have but both side of the neck are blocked this was revealed in a scan on monday morning, so he will have surgery at durham hosp but deffo go to bishop auckand for rehab, today and yesterday he has been ok, still days times and faces are hazy x. Thanks for the continued support


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hi guys, dads getting operated on on thursday, can't remember if I said already dnt think I have but both side of the neck are blocked this was revealed in a scan on monday morning, so he will have surgery at durham hosp but deffo go to bishop auckand for rehab, today and yesterday he has been ok, still days times and faces are hazy x. Thanks for the continued support



Thanks for the update Steff. I hope he gets some good rest so he can regain his strength. Will be thinking of you and your Dad on Thursday.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 18, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hi guys, dads getting operated on on thursday, can't remember if I said already dnt think I have but both side of the neck are blocked this was revealed in a scan on monday morning, so he will have surgery at durham hosp but deffo go to bishop auckand for rehab, today and yesterday he has been ok, still days times and faces are hazy x. Thanks for the continued support



Hi Steff, thanks for the update. Make sure you look after yourself so you are there for your dad when he comes home. Best wishes to your dad as well and hope his op goes well on Thursday.


----------



## Pete H (Feb 18, 2014)

Best wishing for your dad on Thursday , and look after yourself.


----------



## casey (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry, only just seen this thread. So sorry to hear about your dad Steff, all my thoughts and prayers are with you all and I wish him the best of luck for his op on Thursday. Here's hoping that he makes a very speedy recovery. Take care.x


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear Steff - hope your Dad is improving, and that you are looking after yourself.

take care and {{{{{Steff and Dad}}}}}


----------



## Pete H (Feb 20, 2014)

Steff hope all goes well for your dad today..


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

Thinking of you and your Dad today, Steff. Hope all goes well


----------



## Cleo (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the update steff , hope the op goes well and hope you and your family are all ok xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 20, 2014)

Hope all goes well Steff, thinking of you and your Dad.


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2014)

Morning guys, all change now my dads op been put back a week, his blood it to thin and needs to thicken again so he needs the meds outta of his system before they can operate, he was gutted mind u even had the x mark on his neck where they were going to op, but he realises they need to be happy and he needs to be right before they can go ahead.  On a side note my uncle who is type 1 is getting readings of 3.2 just tested now and is 2.6 so gotta make sure he's keeping ok to. . Least I'm clued up on what to do if owt goes awry there. Ill update as and when guys.  Thanks again xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2014)

Steff said:


> Morning guys, all change now my dads op been put back a week, his blood it to thin and needs to thicken again so he needs the meds outta of his system before they can operate, he was gutted mind u even had the x mark on his neck where they were going to op, but he realises they need to be happy and he needs to be right before they can go ahead.  On a side note my uncle who is type 1 is getting readings of 3.2 just tested now and is 2.6 so gotta make sure he's keeping ok to. . Least I'm clued up on what to do if owt goes awry there. Ill update as and when guys.  Thanks again xxx



Aw, sorry to hear about the postponement Steff, but as you say better safe than sorry. Hope there are no further delays. Hope your uncle has a supply of jelly babies with him! Some people go low with certain kinds of stress, plus I'm guessing perhaps his eating and sleeping patterns are a bit out of sync with all that's gone on.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your Dad Steff. Hope he recovers well.
All the best to you and your family.
Phil.


----------



## Steff (Feb 24, 2014)

*update*

Went in yesterday and saw dad he got up and walked towards us, naturally both me and unc bolted forward to catch dad but he was sound, told us he been walking around the ward and taking himself to the toilet, he's using a stick mind u which he says will be getting chucked away once he's home but we said otherwise lol, so looking very positive now. Once this op is out the way we reckon he won't need that much rehab but will wait and see


----------



## Redkite (Feb 24, 2014)

That's really good news Steff, I'm so glad for you and your Dad


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 24, 2014)

I am so pleased that he is up and about.

Excellent news.

Andy


----------



## Flutterby (Feb 24, 2014)

Steff, I'm really sorry that I've only just caught up with this.  I am so glad to read that your dad is doing so well.  It seems like he is in good spirits and as you say, once the op is over he should go from strength to strength.  Scary to think of them being so blocked.  Give him my best.


----------



## Pete H (Feb 24, 2014)

That's good news for you and your family -


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Steff - sorry to hear your dad has been so poorly but pleased to hear very positive signs from your visit yesterday.

Fingers crossed for the op and a speedy recovery x


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 24, 2014)

Great news Steff, I'm delighted for you all.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 24, 2014)

Terrific news Steff


----------



## Steff (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, not much to report today, dads back to himself today bad tummy sund night meant he slept thru our visit practically yesterday. Op  now bloomin friday, I hope they dnt move it again or ill have to go back home before its done and I didn't wanna do that. But marts not well at the moment  and I know lad is missing me and vice versa, I've now got no bloomin meter to test either batt ran out on me this morning grrr. Got work to think of to I now have no holiday left so this time I have off from today is unpaid . Arghh. Nice to get that moan off my chest x


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi steff you sound stressed a wee but today. Hope all goes well with yr dad and you cen get home and back to work soon.

p.ps I am going to see James Blunt in April YEAH


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2014)

I hope the op goes ahead on Friday Steff, take care {{{Steff}}}


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Steff sending good luck {{{{hugs}}}} re your Dad's op on Friday hope all goes well xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2014)

Well bloody inevitable happened its now been put back till monday which is gutting cause I've got to home monday as I've already explained why, not ideal but what can I do , bloody docs got me seething dads fallen out with them once is bad enough but 3 times now he's sick as a parrott as are all of us


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well bloody inevitable happened its now been put back till monday which is gutting cause I've got to home monday as I've already explained why, not ideal but what can I do , bloody docs got me seething dads fallen out with them once is bad enough but 3 times now he's sick as a parrott as are all of us



I'm so sorry to hear this Steff  Any reason given?


----------



## Pete H (Feb 27, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that, you work yourself up worrying about it then it's cancelled, once is bad enough but to go what you and your family are going through just a fair, it's all added stress which you could all do without...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 27, 2014)

Only just caught up with this. So sorry to hear what you and your Dad have been going through Steff


----------



## Redkite (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Steff, what a nightmare for your Dad!  Don't these people realise how stressful it is to be repeatedly cancelled?


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2014)

Cheers guys, big knock it was but gotta keep smile up for dads sake, hehad a fall tonight we were there at time like he had a top to toe assessment and half hourly obs for 2 hours and is ok thank god . Alan his blood is still not quite thikened enough yet arghhhh


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2014)

Steff said:


> Cheers guys, big knock it was but gotta keep smile up for dads sake, hehad a fall tonight we were there at time like he had a top to toe assessment and half hourly obs for 2 hours and is ok thank god . Alan his blood is still not quite thikened enough yet arghhhh



I hope that things improve and that the op can finally go ahead Steff. I have some idea of how it feels to be kept waiting as I I spent much longer in hospital at my diagnosis due to the same problem. Thinking of you, and your family. Hope he is out of there soon and on the way to a good recovery


----------



## Copepod (Feb 28, 2014)

Very frustrating for you and your Dad, Steff, but better to have a delayed safe operation than on time risky op.


----------



## margie (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Steff - would your employers give you some compassionate leave? Some places will allow you extra paid time in times like this. It may not be possible but if your don't ask you won't know.

I know it must be frustrating for you all waiting for the operation, but it sounds like the staff are trying to ensure that the operation is as safe as possible.

Hope that everything goes as planned on Monday  {{{Steff & Dad}}}


----------



## runner (Mar 1, 2014)

Chin up girl - know you must be worried.  {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2014)

Morning x margie my compassionate leave was last week this week was the usage of my remaining holidays, I can't get no more.plus I'm peed off enough with work as payroll managed to pay me 0 wages yesterday great timing as if I've not got enough on my plate, now my uncle aint well and is laid up in bed with s and d. Anyways dad is doing ok had a call from my lad last night into the hospital so that cheered him up no end x


----------



## runner (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad he is in good spirits Steff.  sorry to hear about work probe and once, hope it all gets sorted out and you get paid!


----------



## am64 (Mar 1, 2014)

hey steff just caught up with all this ...hugs to you xx


----------



## Northerner (Mar 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the extra problems Steff, you really could do without them  Hope your Uncle is OK and recovers well, is he receiving hospital treatment also?


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2014)

Morning guys, I was poorly yesterday to, two slices of toast all days luckily we are both ok now me and uncle, dads op is going ahead yay no time given as yet for ir tho x. I'm heading home at 1040


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello Steff, hope you soon feel better and your dad and uncle both make good recoveries.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Morning guys, I was poorly yesterday to, two slices of toast all days luckily we are both ok now me and uncle, dads op is going ahead yay no time given as yet for ir tho x. I'm heading home at 1040



Glad to hear you have both recovered Steff  I hope you have a good journey home, and the op goes well for your Dad


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Morning Steff have a good journey and hope all goes well for your dad


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2014)

1.30 dads op he called about an hour ago, he had a proper shower and feels good lol.  Thanks guys


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello Steff, hope you soon feel better and your dad and uncle both make good recoveries.



Ty sue ill reply to your pm tonight hun x


----------



## Pete H (Mar 3, 2014)

Hope all goes well for your dad later..


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 3, 2014)

All the best to your dad, hope the op went ok.xx


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2014)

Hiya
op went well dad is ok, going to call me at 7. Im home safe to


----------



## Pete H (Mar 3, 2014)

Great news Steff, it's such a worry when you have a loved one is hospital, wish your dad all the best and you look after yourself ..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hiya
> op went well dad is ok, going to call me at 7. Im home safe to



Good to hear


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hiya
> op went well dad is ok, going to call me at 7. Im home safe to



Good news. Hope you both enjoy phone call


----------



## Redkite (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank goodness.


----------



## Steff (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheers again all you lovely lot, been a tough 2-3 weeks but finally things are looking on the up x


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2014)

Dad got home about an hour ago, was so happy to be home lol. Made his night by telling him I've booked tickets for me and Chris to go up and see him for easter x


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 7, 2014)

Thats lovely news Steff, your dad must be made up


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2014)

Great news Steff!


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 7, 2014)

That's wonderful Steff, I'm so pleased for you all.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2014)

Cant believe it dad gone back into hospital went down coming out of the toilet FFS


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2014)

Steff said:


> Cant believe it dad gone back into hospital went down coming out of the toilet FFS



Oh no!  Really sorry to hear this Steff, hope all turns out OK, sending you {{{HUGS}}} and positive thoughts.


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2014)

uncles going spare at hospital, saying he was sent home to soon,knew something was wrong he arranged to call me at 7 and didnt and i cud not get any answer at home.Now I gotta stay by phone stuck here like a spare part


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 8, 2014)

So Sorry Steff thinking of you and your dad, hope he is ok


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh dear lord Steff. I hope he'll be OK. Hugs.


----------



## KateR (Mar 8, 2014)

Thinking of you all (((hugs)))


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 8, 2014)

Steff said:


> uncles going spare at hospital, saying he was sent home to soon,knew something was wrong he arranged to call me at 7 and didnt and i cud not get any answer at home.Now I gotta stay by phone stuck here like a spare part



Oh no! how frustrating and upsetting! I hope your dad will be ok 
(I wonder if he is not eligible for some re-habilitation before home this time, some hospitals have step down facilities for this purpose)


----------



## Steff (Mar 8, 2014)

Hanmillmum said:


> Oh no! how frustrating and upsetting! I hope your dad will be ok
> (I wonder if he is not eligible for some re-habilitation before home this time, some hospitals have step down facilities for this purpose)



Rehab was mentioned all the way through at bishop Auckland but he recovered so well or so we thought that it was shelved


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2014)

Dads back in the ward he was in last 3 weeks, he is sat having a cuppa when i ring in to hospital, he is waiting on doc seeing him


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2014)

Dads got a bladder infection will be in next 2 days


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2014)

Steff said:


> Dads got a bladder infection will be in next 2 days



I hope he is comfortable and that it is a short stay this time Steff, sending you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks Alan x
Dad is now home, with his stick this time and a firm telling off from me to take it slow and rest up properly


----------



## Northerner (Mar 10, 2014)

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan x
> Dad is now home, with his stick this time and a firm telling off from me to take it slow and rest up properly



He'd be a fool to cross you Steff!  Good to hear he is home, I hope that he is well on the way to recovery. How is your Uncle doing?


----------



## Steff (Mar 10, 2014)

Northerner said:


> He'd be a fool to cross you Steff!  Good to hear he is home, I hope that he is well on the way to recovery. How is your Uncle doing?



Uncle is fine, totally shattered mind you,hoping his runs to the hospital will be few and far between now, he is very thankful for his bus pass this last month thats for sure.


----------



## runner (Mar 11, 2014)

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan x
> Dad is now home, with his stick this time and a firm telling off from me to take it slow and rest up properly



Perhaps you should have grounded him Steff!  Hope he listens and is OK now and you can have a break x


----------



## Steff (Mar 11, 2014)

runner said:


> Perhaps you should have grounded him Steff!  Hope he listens and is OK now and you can have a break x



Morning S,
Yeah he has listened unc told me stick is going everywhere with him even to the toilet so thats sucsess.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 11, 2014)

Glad he is back home Steff, hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 11, 2014)

What walking aid is you Dad using, Stef? One or two walking sticks or walking frame? Has your uncle been shown how to hemi lift / transfer? Assuming your Dad had a stroke - I think that's what you said happened?

Anyway, hope they cope. Stroke Association is a good source of advice - see http://www.stroke.org.uk/ Helpline 0303 3033 100 Mon - Fri 9am - 5pm.


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2014)

So pleased to say dad is sleeping better and sounding better, nurse been out this morning changed his dressing on his leg , copepod he has 1 stick . 

He made a small triumph yesterday got as far as the garden gate and over the road to see a good mate.so taking things easy at last


----------



## Pete H (Mar 14, 2014)

Steff said:


> So pleased to say dad is sleeping better and sounding better, nurse been out this morning changed his dressing on his leg , copepod he has 1 stick .
> 
> He made a small triumph yesterday got as far as the garden gate and over the road to see a good mate.so taking things easy at last


That's good news for you steff, it's such a worry when your parents are taken ill, wish him all the best.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2014)

Steff said:


> So pleased to say dad is sleeping better and sounding better, nurse been out this morning changed his dressing on his leg , copepod he has 1 stick .
> 
> He made a small triumph yesterday got as far as the garden gate and over the road to see a good mate.so taking things easy at last



That's great to hear Steff!  Those small triumphs really mean a lot, I remember what it was like when I broke my leg. Hope he recovers well and looking forward to your Easter visit


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 14, 2014)

Sounds like he is doing well - nice to hear!


----------



## runner (Mar 18, 2014)

Good news Steff x


----------

